
Virtual Environments Demystified - meribold
https://meribold.github.io/virtual-environments-9487/
======
meribold
As someone that hasn't been using Python while the concept of "virtual
environments" emerged I've always found how many tools for managing them exist
confusing. Eventually I tried to just create a virtual environment without
using any of those tools, which turns out to be pretty straightforward, and
wrote a short article about it.

